# Internal lock system 1911 loaaded



## Nikkisdad (May 21, 2016)

Just picked up my loaded 1911 loaded 45acp. Is this gun supposed to have the ILS on grip? I thought it did have this feature (really don't care if it did have) just asking did I get one that was missed?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It should be there if it is a current production and new vs used.

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bambambam (Mar 4, 2017)

I just bought a new RO and called Springfield about this very thing.I was told that only the California guns recieved the lock. My gun was made in January.


----------



## 9mmColt (Nov 8, 2013)

Mine was made Jan 2017 ,is a California model with ILS.


----------

